# 1988 ford f150 western plow install



## Alaskanoil (Feb 28, 2016)

ey everybody,
I am new to this, but I just bought a western plow with everything including the unimount kit and cables off of a local fb page. I need help installing it, such as install instructions. It is the old style hydraulic cables. I have found some manuals online with the cable and wiring i structions, but I am not sure how to hook the mount to my truck. I think this is the mount that goes behind my bumper.The mount is for my 88 f150. Any help would be awesome. I will answer any questions you have. I will try to figure out pics.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Throw some pics up of what you have. The plow is run by 2 cables?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So it's a conventional mount western.
Did this plow come off a truck that is in the same year(s) as yours?


----------



## Alaskanoil (Feb 28, 2016)

dieselss;2124758 said:


> So it's a conventional mount western.
> Did this plow come off a truck that is in the same year(s) as yours?


It came off the truck with the year range 80-91 f-250


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's what I found

http://library.westernplows.com/doc...level=1&filename=13315_100188.pdf&doctype=pdf


----------



## Alaskanoil (Feb 28, 2016)

*pics*

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

this what I have.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That unimount mount will not work with the conventional plow. So just put that aside or sell it, or other


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I think that is a conventional mount. Beat to death, but conventional. The op has all summer to do the install. I have a brand new hand control cable setup on the shelf if needed. Before you install this make sure the hydraulic unit works.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The "second pic" on the tailgate is a unimount setup.....notice the brackets for the pump tower.

The first pic.....that setup ALMOST looks like someone welded on a unimount lower section on.....look close.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Alaska I really hope you saw all this hooked up and working before you paid for it. Looks like a hodged podged setup he was trying to get rid of


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss;2124799 said:


> The "second pic" on the tailgate is a unimount setup.....notice the brackets for the pump tower.
> 
> The first pic.....that setup ALMOST looks like someone welded on a unimount lower section on.....look close.


I see the other pic now. Still getting used to this new phone. Hope the op didn't pay much. The original picture of the conventional frame may work. Depends on how much work he wants to put into a 28 year old truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Bad jo-jo written all over this.


----------



## Alaskanoil (Feb 28, 2016)

Randall Ave;2124810 said:


> I see the other pic now. Still getting used to this new phone. Hope the op didn't pay much. The original picture of the conventional frame may work. Depends on how much work he wants to put into a 28 year old truck.


So, I did not see it work before hand. I paid under $500 for the whole setup. Sounds like I got screwed? Will it work or am I holding a paper weight?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Anything can be made to work. Depends on your skills. See if the hydraulic unit works first. Dieseles had more experience with the conventional setup than I do. What ever he tells ya, believe it.


----------



## Alaskanoil (Feb 28, 2016)

Randall Ave;2124826 said:


> Anything can be made to work. Depends on your skills. See if the hydraulic unit works first.


I dont mind putting work into it, I am just not sure which one to pit on. The on the tailgate or the one attached to the pump.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If ya put the unimount frame on, you have to get a unimount plow. It is a better set up.


----------



## Alaskanoil (Feb 28, 2016)

Randall Ave;2124840 said:


> If ya put the unimount frame on, you have to get a unimount plow. It is a better set up.


So, the frame that the lights are mounted to goes right to my frame and the plow attaches to that? If I go unimount I have to get a new plow or just the pump, lights, and frame that attach to the unimount?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Alaskanoil;2124845 said:


> So, the frame that the lights are mounted to goes right to my frame and the plow attaches to that? If I go unimount I have to get a new plow or just the pump, lights, and frame that attach to the unimount?


Yes. Remove the bumper and bolt that whole assm to the frame. The reinstall the bumper. Everything stays on the truck at all times (minus the plow of course)

The unimount set up....you'd need the plow assm and all the wiring. But that's gunna cost. But it's a newer and easier setup to maintain


----------



## Alaskanoil (Feb 28, 2016)

dieselss;2124889 said:


> Yes. Remove the bumper and bolt that whole assm to the frame. The reinstall the bumper. Everything stays on the truck at all times (minus the plow of course)
> 
> The unimount set up....you'd need the plow assm and all the wiring. But that's gunna cost. But it's a newer and easier setup to maintain


Ok, I was thinking I am going to need a relay, battery cable hook ups, and plow lights wiring to get it going once I mount it. Can I buy the two pin connectors and hook them up that way for the motor for the pump? The ones that go through the grill and have a male and female?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure I follow what your saying as far as the wiring.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the top mount/ pump goes with the plow shown. the mount on the tailgate is not for that setup. 
to wire that system up, you will need a solenoid to mount on the radiator support. 
cable from positive battery terminal to the solenoid, then to the plow pump motor. cable from the negative battery connection to the ground lug on the motor. 
then you will need to run a trigger wire from the in cab controller to the solenoid. .


----------



## Alaskanoil (Feb 28, 2016)

dieselss;2124897 said:


> Not sure I follow what your saying as far as the wiring.


The guy I bought it from cut the wires off of the pump and the headlights. I saw online they have a wire kit that has negative leads that bolt onto the motor and the other end is a quick connect with the same design going to the battery. I guess I should just wire it straight to the battery through the relay since the plow mount is staying on all year round.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Op if you are going to put that bracket on like other said its a unimount however the blade you have will work its the pro with 3 spring. So its the same moldboard as a 3 spring unimount so hers what you'll need. If you go unimount a frame pump wiring and lift frame. Contoler too. I built 1 for under a grand and used the exact same moldboard. Im sure someone will chim in. There is alot of great advice her hope this helps and works out


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

some of this has already been said but to clarify:

picture 1 - conventional blade, conventional cable control pump, and conventional frame that bolts behind the bumper. I don't know what truck that conventional frame fits, but it is NOT a 80-91 F series truck. with a conventional setup everything but the blade stays on the truck.

picture 2 - a unimount truck side frame that bolts behind the bumper. it is complete minus 2 "L" brackets that secure the rear ears to the truck frame. This is for a 80-91 Ford F series truck. this is the only piece that remains on the truck. the blade, pump. lights, etc all come off. 

also note a unimount pump can be used on a conventional frame, but a conventional cable control pump cannot be used on a unimount frame - well it can, but it would be really stupid to do that as cables would need to be disconnected every time the plow comes off (a huge pain)

picture 3 - blade that can be used with any conventional frame. could be used with a unimount if you were to swap out the conventional A frame for a unimount style A frame.

picture 4 - conventional cable control pump joystick controls.


you have 3 options -

1) sell unimount truck side frame and find correct conventional truck side frame for your vehicle. than you can install pump, controls, lights and see how it all works. (this is the cheaper option - under $200 if you can find the frame)

2) use the unimount truck frame and find a complete unimount plow side setup (will come with lights, pump, blade, A frame, etc). then you need to find a unimount controller and the truckside unimount wiring harness for your vehicle. (this is the most expensive option - ballpark $1000-$1300 if you can find what you need)

3) frankenstien what you got and make it work - modify existing conventional truckside frame to fit your truck. can be done if you know what you are doing, but most people hack it up and do a really lousy job.


----------



## Alaskanoil (Feb 28, 2016)

linckeil;2124972 said:


> some of this has already been said but to clarify:
> 
> picture 1 - conventional blade, conventional cable control pump, and conventional frame that bolts behind the bumper. I don't know what truck that conventional frame fits, but it is NOT a 80-91 F series truck. with a conventional setup everything but the blade stays on the truck.
> 
> ...


I am going to use the mount that bolts behind my bumper that has the lights mounted on it. I will wire it in with a resistor and run my remote wire from the resistor to the remote. I think this will work. My only prob is if the guy I boight it from lies to me on the years it will fit. I noticed one of the cable mounting holes is broke off on the pump and looks like he jb welded it. I will send pics later tonight. I think this will work. I am very thankful for all your help.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What are you talking about a resistor? See if the frame fits, what ever one you put on. Then we will get u thru the wiring.


----------



## Alaskanoil (Feb 28, 2016)

Randall Ave;2125091 said:


> What are you talking about a resistor? See if the frame fits, what ever one you put on. Then we will get u thru the wiring.


Ok, it will be two weeks before I am able to start on it because I just went back to work up here on the North Slope.


----------



## Alaskanoil (Feb 28, 2016)

Alaskanoil;2125118 said:


> Ok, it will be two weeks before I am able to start on it because I just went back to work up here on the North Slope.


Ok, so I am back from work and measured the plow mount and it is way off. My truck frame measures about 40" and the mount I have is 29". I am not sure what I am going to do now. I need a new mount. I may just cut my loses and sell everything.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

of the 3 options I listed above, it sounds like you were planning on going with option 3. based on your measurements, it seems like option 3 will be more work then you had hoped.

at this point i would consider option 1. if you can find a 80-91 f series conventional mount everything else you have will work with it. I sold one a few years ago for $100. they are out there, but i don't know how common they are in Alaska..... the gamble here is you go through the expense and effort only to hook everything up and discover the pump is shot. it all depends on how deep you wanna get and risks you are willing to take. it may work out great, or it may sink you further into the hole.... before you know it, you may dump more into a working plow setup then the truck is worth.


----------



## Alaskanoil (Feb 28, 2016)

linckeil;2130577 said:


> of the 3 options I listed above, it sounds like you were planning on going with option 3. based on your measurements, it seems like option 3 will be more work then you had hoped.
> 
> at this point i would consider option 1. if you can find a 80-91 f series conventional mount everything else you have will work with it. I sold one a few years ago for $100. they are out there, but i don't know how common they are in Alaska..... the gamble here is you go through the expense and effort only to hook everything up and discover the pump is shot. it all depends on how deep you wanna get and risks you are willing to take. it may work out great, or it may sink you further into the hole.... before you know it, you may dump more into a working plow setup then the truck is worth.


I hooked the pump up to a baytery and it works. I did find a conventional plow mount already mounted on an f350 that I know works witht the old cable style. I am just trying to see if they will sell the mount to me. It is on an 89 or 90. I am going to sell the unimpunt I have and the conventional mount and see if anybody wants them. I hope I can get my money back, but probably not. I think the mount I have came off a ford ranger.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

having the electric motor spin when power is put to it is a good thing, but it doesn't mean the pump is building pressure (or enough of it). you can test that with a gauge to be sure. there are also several valves and adjustments that have to be right in order for all to work in harmony. just because the motor spins, that doesn't mean all is well with the unit. hopefully it is, but its far from a sure thing.


----------

